# painting wall in a room with vaulted ceilings



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

*Moderator, how bout fixing these ads and blogs!!!!!*

Josh,
I wanted to answer your post but those g$%% d###$d ads and blogs are covering up half the picture and the words. I wish the moderators would get on the ball and fix this problem.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Why not post real pictures of what you have now. And may we see the cathedral ceiling you mention? A floorplan showing all windows would be helpful too. Sweet Home 3D is frfee.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

That is kind of an interesting idea - to keep the vaulted area white. However if I did that, I'd probably

a) raise the paint up about a foot
b) put in some sort of molding to section it off. Paint lines on walls look a little cheesy without molding or something to border it.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

A ring of crown molding would also serve to make a nice boundary. 

How does the vaulted area intersect with the rest of the house? Is there a balcony or something else "up there" looking down into this area? If not then you might also consider putting some rope lighting in the crown. Well, you could do the lighting even if there's an overlook, just that an open crown with lights in it would be more visible than, say, one done with a closed top.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with the previous posts that you at least need some molding to separate the two colors. I would just make it one color. You have been living with that room for a while, so to you, it perhaps looks natural that way. But to me, the only statement that color scheme makes is "it sure is a lot easier to only paint seven feet of wall"


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wow, what a nice look with the white on top. It looks sharp and clean
and unique. 

I would end the color right at the top of the door and window...no molding separating 
the two paint colors. I'm not a fan of accent walls, so I would
do the entire bottom half of the room the silver grey. 
If you want to bring in navy in the room...do it in the accessories, and or the furniture as well
as the artwork.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Without molding to separate you end up with noticeable defects where the colors change. Molding helps take the eye away from noticing that sort of thing. That and different styles can offer different effects on controlling how the height of the room is perceived.

Ending the color any lower than where it is currently would be a mistake. You want a certain amount of matched sizes for borders like the areas around/above doors and windows. Too low and it makes the color look short, and the ceiling too tall. Too high becomes an issue with the area above windows/doors looking like an awkwardly sized, but useless section of wall. I'd venture that between 12" and 20" is about the right range.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Joshik, what is rustic modern furniture? Is it dark? 
Do you have an example or a pic of the furniture?

I like to dress up the tops of windows (that don't have window
treatments, such as drapes) with mantles, and closets and doors
as well...Would you be open to that suggestion, just dressing
up the tops of the closet, entry door and window, and 
ending the paint there, without molding all around the room? 
If so, I could show you a couple of examples. 

The extra trim on top of the window
and doors would raise it up a few inches, and give you a 
line where to end the grey paint. 

One thing great about a forum like this is -- you get 
various opinions on your question...You then have the right to
take what you want from it, and ignore the rest.


----------

